# Rutenbeschriftung in NRW



## DerAngler93 (2. März 2009)

HAllo

Am 10.03 wirds bei mir ernst^^. Ich lege in Meschede meine Prüfung ab. So Fischbilder und Fragen kein Problem. Auch die Zusammenstellung der Angeln kann ich Jetzt eigentlich. Nur Wollte ich Fragen, wie die beschrifzung der einzelnen Ruten ist. Also bei A1 weiß ich schon, da stehht 5005 drauf. A2 erkenne ich an der SChwinspitze und A3 steht Cyprio drauf. aber A4-A9 weiß ich nicht. Könnte mir vllt jmd die Beschrifttung sagen  Bitte? Wäre echt nett.

Danke im Vorraus DerAngler


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*

Also, beschriftungen direkt sind nicht auf den Ruten.
Du kannst dich aber nach dem Wurfgewicht und der Länge halten


----------



## DerAngler93 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*

Naja ich bin in einem Kurs und da sind auch immer Beschriftungen und das sind ja die Ruten die auch bei der Prüfung verwendet werden. Leider war ich ein bisschen dumm und hab mir die nicht gescheit aufgeschrieben. 

An Wg und Länge kann man sich auch nict halten oder kannst du sehen, die Rute hat 50g Wg? Man muss ja auch auf die Ruten zeigen.
Hast du die Prüfung auch in Nrw abgelegt?

Gruß
DerAngler


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*

Das WG steht auf den Ruten...


----------



## DerAngler93 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*

ok Danke


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Hast du die Prüfung auch in Nrw abgelegt?
> 
> Gruß
> DerAngler




Ja, hab ich das ist voll einfach |supergri


----------



## DerAngler93 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich das ist voll einfach |supergri


 
jo^^ nur wegen den angeln also die erkennen ist schwerer^^


----------



## crazyFish (3. März 2009)

*AW: Rutenbeschriftung in NRW*

Hallo Angler93,

willkommen im AB...



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Naja ich bin in einem Kurs und da sind auch immer Beschriftungen und das sind ja die Ruten die auch bei der Prüfung verwendet werden. Leider war ich ein bisschen dumm und hab mir die nicht gescheit aufgeschrieben.



Wenn du ne Liste mit den Ruten brauchst kann ich dir die entweder über Jonas oder das Inet zukommen lassen.



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> An Wg und Länge kann man sich auch nict halten oder kannst du sehen, die Rute hat 50g Wg? Man muss ja auch auf die Ruten zeigen.
> Hast du die Prüfung auch in Nrw abgelegt?


Die Länge und das WG sind jeweils auf den Ruten abgedruckt, so kannst du die richtige wählen. Ich weiß, dass es manchmal zu kleineren Abweichungen kommt.
Ich habe keine genauen Zahlen im Kopf, aber wenn zB eine 10-80g Rute gefordert ist und die haben bei der Prüfung keine die genau dieses WG hat ist zB eine 15-75g Rute die Lösung.
Wie dass aber in Arnsberg ist weiss ich nicht, da ich meine Prüfung in Iserlohn gemacht habe.

Bloß nicht verrückt machen, dass schaffst du schon.

Gruß
der crazyFish


----------

